# mercury pace maker project



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

well this is the first post in the section of my project. i will start with pics of the project i hve every thing except the ornament. it was purchased from the original owner he had when he was a kid and now retired.  it has been sitting for 2yrs and now time to finish. the first pics are the parts.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

the front fender is damaged and welded up with a mig. this will be the most work on this bike for repairs. the frame and tank are now primed and ready for paint. i used a etching primer for better adheasion and chip resistant.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

finally got some paint on the frame and fork I went with a centari paint maroon in color.  i will need some color sanding. its tough not to over restore it


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

got my replacement shroud for the bike from jim thanks.   just set up the paint and primed them and painted the tank and shroud today. also put white accents on the shroud. looks nice but now the weather is getting colder. i like to paint in the cooler weather for better adheasion of paint. 60' is great. but when doing this you must keep the same chemical mix at all time and temps also.  this goes with primer. it must match the paint you use. otherwise it will peel off.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2011)

here are pics of the white accents applied. drying time is realitivly quick for masking and paint agian.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice Job Mark, this is gonna be a stunning "art deco" masterpiece...  Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## mason_man (Oct 25, 2011)

That's looking really good.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Don't make us wait too long....*

I was enjoying the story when all of a sudden.............TO BE CONTINUED....


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks i hope so.  i know, but the weather will be a factor for the finish plus i ran out of primer and  red paint but the tank and shroud will be done today i hope.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2011)

well i had time to do the white darts on the tank. i will tell you  they are a pain. i color sand the tank and set it up for paint.  now i just realized that i have to stripe them. the area around the lights were a quess so i went all the way down the tank on that area looks nice  i think. well winter is here early again so i will have to stop painting and do some stripes down the line on the tank and nose parts.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks great Redline, thanks for sharing the paint info! I called my paint supplier, they carry Dupont and he gave me the scoop and pricing. I'm gonna go check out the chips they have so I can see it in person.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2011)

sure no problem.  glad i can help.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 27, 2011)

decited to install and see where its going on the resto here is a photo for what it looks like for now. red or white stripes?


----------

